# Flat Leather Collar vs Rolled Leather Collar



## Alexandria610

So I have heard great things about the rolled leather collars (among other things, they don't mess up the fur-line on the neck) but have yet to get one. I am currently using a flat leather collar on Alex, but of course have noticed some 'bleeding' from the collar's color to her neck. It's turning her into a red-neck (no, not a hillbilly or something of the sort......we have too many of those around here anyway, myself included) and I don't like it. 

One of my questions has to do with doing something to the collar to reduce the amount of color (if not eliminate it) that bleeds through to her coat. Is there any such thing? 

Another question I have - will the rolled collar do the same? Or is it simply a flat collar kind of problem?

Also, what are any benefits that you know of with a rolled collar vs a flat collar - I would love to know! I'm highly considering a rolled leather collar, and any input on it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kiya

I started using rolled leather collars years ago. My first GSD was long coated. I never notice any fur loss or wear marks, but I keep my leather collars loose. You can soak leather that has dye in it before using if I want the dye to run. I believe poor quality leather requires a lot of dye (I am a biker so I have lots of leather!)


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

If your dog is a puller, I would not use a rolled collar... puts too much pressure on the windpipe. A wide, flat leather collar more evenly distributes the pressure.

As far as the color bleeding onto the coat... sounds like a better quality leather collar might be in order. I recommend Paco Collars.... expensive but worth every penny! (If you already have a Paco and it's bleeding... contact the company, their customer service is amazing).

I personally use 1.5" wide fabric martingales on my dogs. They are lined with satin to protect the coat.


----------



## jprice103

I'm not sure of the other benefits besides having them lay better and not hurt the fur, but I know there are some, so I'd love to hear them also. I just bought a rolled collar from hotdogcollars.com, and got it in pink. It is REALLY nice, and has not bled onto her fur at all. But then again, I know you said that you had a red one which is a brighter color, so I'm not sure if that color would bleed. I was surprised at how low the cost was for the collars on this site compared to anywhere else I looked...and how great the quality was. If you do decide to get one, I highly recommend buying from here.


----------



## Veronica1

We got a braided leather collar from here: Braided Leather Dog Collar & Leather Leash From Schafer Kennel

Panzer wears it loose as it's just to hold his tags. No damage to his fur at all, no dye bleeding, great price.

We don't use this collar for walking.


----------



## Alexandria610

Thanks for the advice, guys! I didn't realize that the rolled leather would be harder on the windpipe, but it makes perfect sense.

I might look into Paco Collars, actually, thanks for the tip! I was just looking at another thread about rolled collars/leather collars and saw the link. They have some NICE looking collars on there! I'm a collar freak - I have so many different ones....

Luckily my dog isn't much of a puller anymore. She used to be, but we've been working through it with heel and such, and as for now when she's in public she's strictly prong until I trust her enough with her heel to be off the prong. She's almost there, though, just a little bit more.

I didn't realize you could soak the collar prior to use, either, to get the dye to run out and not on the dog or person (if you were to wear it). I'm assuming it's a similar aspect when you wash jeans or clothes for the first time to make sure the dyes don't run on you? Is there anything you should put on the leather after it's been soaked, so that the integrity of the leather doesn't go down - basically so that it doesn't crack? I was thinking of getting some leather tack oil to make sure the collar lasts a long time. I have a nice leather lead that hasn't bled on anything, but sure is useful and strong, and I'd hate for it to get old and crack. Right now I've just been using armor all leather wipes (silly and somewhat useless, I know, but it seems to help a little with it until I can purchase some tack oil).


----------



## Caledon

I bought a rolled leather collar for that reason too, but after having it on all summer I did notice a line in the fur where it had been, so the one I have did slightly damage the fur.

I've since moved back to my wider leather collar.


----------



## Alexandria610

Veronica said:


> We got a braided leather collar from here: Braided Leather Dog Collar & Leather Leash From Schafer Kennel
> 
> Panzer wears it loose as it's just to hold his tags. No damage to his fur at all, no dye bleeding, great price.
> 
> We don't use this collar for walking.


 
I'll have to look into that, thanks! 

Yeah, that's what we use Alex's for, too - just her tags. It's a little loose (of course not enough to slip over her head) so it doesn't seem to be messing with her coat too much besides the dye bleeding. And we don't use the collar for walking, either.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Alexandria610 said:


> I might look into Paco Collars, actually, thanks for the tip! I was just looking at another thread about rolled collars/leather collars and saw the link. They have some NICE looking collars on there! I'm a collar freak - I have so many different ones....


If you are on Facebook, "like" their Facebook page to find out about sales, contests, etc. They also do some awesome custom collar work. I'm going to get a leather martingale (with Herm Sprenger chain) for my Rottie. 

A friend of mine had one of her dogs' collars go through a FLOOD. It sat in her flooded basement for several weeks, completely underwater, and all that was wrong with was that the hardware was a little tarnished, and she was able to clean it right up. She calls it "the shipwreck collar."


----------



## kiya

Alexandria610 said:


> I didn't realize you could soak the collar prior to use, either, to get the dye to run out and not on the dog or person (if you were to wear it). I'm assuming it's a similar aspect when you wash jeans or clothes for the first time to make sure the dyes don't run on you? Is there anything you should put on the leather after it's been soaked, so that the integrity of the leather doesn't go down - basically so that it doesn't crack?.


I used to use Horsemans Onestep Harness cleaner. Leaves leather feeling really nice Horseman's One Step Harness Cleaner & Conditioner @ Kyhorse.com Then recently I switched to Murphys oil soap.


----------



## Freestep

I like rolled collars for everyday wear--does not damage the fur as much as a flat collar. High-quality leather shouldn't bleed. I got my rolled leather collar here, it is soft as butter but strong enough to walk with:

Shop – Dog Sports Equipment


----------



## Chicagocanine

Paco Collars are amazing, I love them!
I used to use rolled leather collars for my terrier mix. He was tri-colored (mostly white), and the rolled leather collars would always end up giving him a dingy ring around the neck from the dye, but other types would wear his fur off his neck and anything wider looked weird on his neck because of his build. I eventually got him a very thin width, but not rolled, leather collar from Paco Collars. Even though it was a black collar it didn't leave any dye on his neck, and since it wasn't wide it didn't damage his fur. I actually got one they usually make as a cat collar because I wanted the thin width, and I just asked them to not make it with the 'safety release' they have for cats.

Bianca has a 1.5" Paco Collar and I have not had any issues with it either coloring or damaging her neck fur at all. However I only use it when we are going out, when she's at home I use a 3/4" collar from White Pines Outfitters to hold her tags, their collars are specifically made to not damage or stain the fur (made for show dogs.)

I would suggest getting a leather soap and leather conditioner if you're going to stick with the rolled leather. The soap should take off some of the extra dye, and the conditioner may help keep it from bleeding and make it water-resistant. I use Oakwood brand because I wanted something natural/gentle that works well and it got good recommendations.


----------



## shepherdmom

Freestep said:


> I like rolled collars for everyday wear--does not damage the fur as much as a flat collar. High-quality leather shouldn't bleed. I got my rolled leather collar here, it is soft as butter but strong enough to walk with:
> 
> Shop – Dog Sports Equipment


Thanks for the link. Rolled collars were recommended to me 25 years ago when we got our first rescue. The lady from the rescue society who did the home visit said it was the only thing she would use on her dogs. They have worked great for 25 years. That being said they are to hold tags only. When our dogs go to the vet they wear choke chains.


----------



## msvette2u

Huntsmart has the nicest collars. I love the Doubleply 2" wide one, it is so thick and sturdy. It's their most costly one at $27.

Leather


----------

